# taxi from manila airport



## aham12 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all will be going to angeles in october.just a question i read some where its best to go to the departures to get a cab to angeles ..would that be correct


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi mate, depending what time of day you arrive, I suggest getting a cab to the swagman hotel in manila, just off the Roxas boulevard and then catching their shuttle bus up to Angeles. It would be so much cheaper!


----------



## aham12 (Jun 7, 2014)

*thanks*

Thanks for that.arriving midday so will try that


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DannyRDG said:


> Hi mate, depending what time of day you arrive, I suggest getting a cab to the swagman hotel in manila, just off the Roxas boulevard and then catching their shuttle bus up to Angeles. It would be so much cheaper!


Very true. Swagman Bus is at P600.00 one way to any hotel in Angeles. It's not only low cost, it's safe and thats the most important thing.
Call ahead of time and Swag will pick you up at the airport for P300. If you stay overnight at Swag then the airport pickup is free.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Delta flights aren't convenient to do that shuttle unless you spend the night in Manila so I book Europcar to drive us to Angeles. 3375P but I figure its the same as a room and food and the shuttle and also feeding Manila relatives at the least. In fact just got here 2 hrs ago! And that's for the car, split between 2 or 3 people and its even better


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're staying at a hotel in Angeles, (like the Wild Orchid) they most likely have a hotel taxi that will pick you up at NAIA Terminal 1. I would call or email them and ask how much.

Price 1 way from Manila to AC should be somewhere from p2k to p3500.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> If you're staying at a hotel in Angeles, (like the Wild Orchid) they most likely have a hotel taxi that will pick you up at NAIA Terminal 1. I would call or email them and ask how much.
> 
> Price 1 way from Manila to AC should be somewhere from p2k to p3500.


Yes many have them but we go to a relative's house. Most of them have it listed on their website. When I looked at Wild Orchid for a couple days off from the family I noticed their shuttle is 2900P, 3500P for a van.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Yes many have them but we go to a relative's house. Most of them have it listed on their website. When I looked at Wild Orchid for a couple days off from the family I noticed their shuttle is 2900P, 3500P for a van.


That's a lot of dough for just a quick ride from Manila to Angeles. I'd rather take the low cost bus and save the difference for something worthwhile. The bus will still take ya to the same hotel and does not cost an arm and a leg to get ya there..


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

the Swagman bus is not low cost. It is in fact probably the most expensive bus ride per km travelled anywhere in the Philippines, EXCEPT the Swagman bus from Subic to Angeles which is even more expensive per km. 

to get a normal bus you have to get to Dau, a town nearby to Angeles.

at the airport, get a taxi to the FIVE STAR bus terminal, not the Victory Liner one this is much quicker as it is on the 'right' side of EDSA and you will not waste time driving all the way round. This will cost you about 80 pesos in a yellow 'official' cab. Bus fare to Dau is maybe 100-120. Then a tricycle freom the Dau terminal to Angeles depends on your negotiating skills, but should be less than 100. All in all about 300 compared to nearly 700 the Swagman bus will cost. You might have to wait around for ages getting the Swagman bus as well as there is only two a day whereas they are dozens of Dau buses.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cream said:


> the Swagman bus is not low cost. It is in fact probably the most expensive bus ride per km travelled anywhere in the Philippines, EXCEPT the Swagman bus from Subic to Angeles which is even more expensive per km.
> 
> to get a normal bus you have to get to Dau, a town nearby to Angeles.
> 
> at the airport, get a taxi to the FIVE STAR bus terminal, not the Victory Liner one this is much quicker as it is on the 'right' side of EDSA and you will not waste time driving all the way round. This will cost you about 80 pesos in a yellow 'official' cab. Bus fare to Dau is maybe 100-120. Then a tricycle freom the Dau terminal to Angeles depends on your negotiating skills, but should be less than 100. All in all about 300 compared to nearly 700 the Swagman bus will cost. You might have to wait around for ages getting the Swagman bus as well as there is only two a day whereas they are dozens of Dau buses.


First, Swag runs 3 busses per day between Manila and Angeles. Second, it runs on time and more importantly it is safe from holdups etc. Third, taxi's are a known danger in Manila and especially so when leaving the airport. In the Philippines, safety should always be the name of the game
Also, it will deliver a person to most any hotel in Angeles right to the door.
The Southern Cross Hotel in Ermita, Manila also has private bus service to Angeles several times per day for just about the same cost as Swagman. Both are safe, on time, and reliable. 
We all have choices but it's best to make an "informed" decision and choose the safest and most reliable way...

Both busses are shown here


----------

